# Which Hair Color Do You Prefer on Alexandra Breckenridge?



## Aprill (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 19, 2008)

The middle.


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

the color in the middle pic is very striking!


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the dark brown one on the left.


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Middle


----------



## internetchick (Mar 19, 2008)

I like all 3





I like #3, then #1, then #2


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the middle one


----------



## Darla (Mar 19, 2008)

I like #1.

Did you notice her brows look different in all 3 pics. #3 for the brows. and the makeup look.


----------



## peachface (Mar 19, 2008)

The first one!

I don't know who she is though...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 19, 2008)

i like # 2 the best, cause the color of her hair brings out her skin tone


----------



## mariascreek (Mar 20, 2008)

i like the 3rd blonde one, and i usually think people look best with darker hair.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 20, 2008)

brown hair looks like the most natural.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Mar 22, 2008)

dark brown (left)


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 22, 2008)

She looks good in all of them


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 22, 2008)

the middle pic


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the 1st pic.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2008)

Middle


----------



## nosepickle (Mar 25, 2008)

Dark brown.

But maybe I'm biased because I kinda hate redheads. Haha

(my boyfriend has a serious redhead fetish and I have super dark brown hair)


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dark brown. But maybe I'm biased because I kinda hate redheads. Haha

(my boyfriend has a serious redhead fetish and I have super dark brown hair)

Callie, Ouch!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 25, 2008)

she looks best in middle pic! wow


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the middle one best.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 25, 2008)

Brown one to the left!


----------



## petrishina (Mar 25, 2008)

dark brown


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the dark brown also.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 26, 2008)

i like the first two pics she looks washed out with blonde hair.


----------

